# Knicks Get Killed



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Raptors taught the Knicks a lesson tonight, hopefully it'll be a closer game on Saturday. :laugh:


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

well whatre you gonna do when matt bonner starts making shots with hands in his face? everyone was on fire, vince carter made a fadaway three, the team shot 61 percent from downtown, 57 percent overall.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I don't think it was about Toronto playing so well, it was more about New York defending so bad. 
It's obviously going to be a totally different game on Saturday though.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

The Knicks are a poor defensive team? What are you talking about? Jamal Crawford is averaging 1.8 steals per game, and Marbury is averaging 1.6. Our perimeter defense is unbreakable.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> The Knicks are a poor defensive team? What are you talking about? Jamal Crawford is averaging 1.8 steals per game, and Marbury is averaging 1.6. Our perimeter defense is unbreakable.


Unbreakable?


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Yes, unbreakable. Even in the rare occurance that a player gets by Marbury or Crawford, they still have to go through Nazr Mohammed, who is swatting 0.8 shots per game. He's such a force to be reckoned with that the Knicks didn't hesitate to trade Dikembe Mutombo. It's about time they put that scrub on the bench in Houston.


----------



## raptorsrule15 (Jul 4, 2003)

hhmmm.....I think my sarcasm senses are tingling!


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Oh, woe is us, we're 5-6 when this time last year we were 3-8. How could we have ever given up on Layden? 

HOW?!?!?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>son of oakley</b>!
> Oh, woe is us, we're 5-6 when this time last year we were 3-8. How could we have ever given up on Layden?
> 
> HOW?!?!?


Yeah at least Thomas got you guys in the the playoffs last year. I forgot though, how many games did you guys end up winning in the playoffs? I can't remember


----------



## J19 (Nov 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jcintosun911</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah at least Thomas got you guys in the the playoffs last year. I forgot though, how many games did you guys end up winning in the playoffs? I can't remember



making the 7th seed in the eastern conference and getting swept isn't really an accomplishment but i guess its a start to something


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

we got swept without h20 and TT out...and TT was playying good ball for us back then.....

what i dont understand about you guys is you liike layden when we were sub .400 wiith him after trading away Camby and Nene for McKnee,but you hate zeke when he gets us in the playoffs..

makes no sense


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

What I don't get is why Thomas doesn't get Curry. Then your D would be unstoppable with Curry throwing burgers out of the post. Not to mention Curry would most likely eat the media alive instead of the other way around.

BFreak


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

exactly. eddy curry wont help us.

its not even like hes gonna help us offensively either. Mike Sweetney is a better scorer then Curry. He has a better developed post game, and is a much smarter player.

And to say Tim Thomas is the biggest underachiever in the league, and Knick fans are okay with bringing in the biggest underachiever....... hell, Jamal Crawford is averaging more blocks a game then Curry. And his rebounding is awful compared to Sweetney.


----------



## J19 (Nov 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PennyHardaway</b>!
> exactly. eddy curry wont help us.
> 
> its not even like hes gonna help us offensively either. Mike Sweetney is a better scorer then Curry. He has a better developed post game, and is a much smarter player.
> ...



Exactly on the point, anyway, nzar is playing his *** off this season, why trade him? He's giving this team offensive rebounds, steals, and even some offense, he's an a real part of this team and his role is adjusting trading him will just break up the chemistry this team is trying to build up, and TIm Thomas has been unable and possible can't be a part of


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

You know why the Knicks aren't going to get anywhere? Too many trades.
That really ruins the chemistry of the team, and I think it did last season when you guys traded for Tim Thomas. 

You guys don't need Curry or another big man, get Sweetney some playing time for godsakes!


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> get Sweetney some playing time for godsakes!


i dont like the awy lenny has utilised him this year..doesnt give him consistent minutes,and the few times sweets was playing well,lenny pulls him...very strange..


----------

